# [solved]drukarka canon pixma mp620,wykrywana - brak wydrukow

## pag-r

probuje rozgryzc uruchomienie drukarki jak w temacie, probowalem juz nieoficjalnymi ebuildami z bugs.gentoo, podmiana pliku .ppd z sourceforge i chyba wiekszoscia dostepnych metod, ktore potrafie objac i wciaz mam ten sam efekt - cups wyswietla ze drukarka podlaczona, pliki z /var/log/cups/* nie wyswietlaja bledow, ale czy probuje wydrukowac strone testowa z http://localhost:631 czy czegokolwiek innego wciaz mam to sama informacje, ze wyslano do drukarki, kilka sekund pozniej ze wydrukowano a wydrukow jak nie bylo tak nie ma :/

```
lsusb -v

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:172f Canon, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:                           

  bLength                18                  

  bDescriptorType         1                  

  bcdUSB               2.00                  

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0                             

  bDeviceProtocol         0                             

  bMaxPacketSize0        64                             

  idVendor           0x04a9 Canon, Inc.                 

  idProduct          0x172f                             

  bcdDevice            1.08                             

  iManufacturer           1 Canon                       

  iProduct                2 MP620 series                

  iSerial                 3 15339B                      

  bNumConfigurations      1                             

  Configuration Descriptor:                             

    bLength                 9                           

    bDescriptorType         2                           

    wTotalLength           85                           

    bNumInterfaces          3                           

    bConfigurationValue     1                           

    iConfiguration          0                           

    bmAttributes         0xc0                           

      Self Powered                                      

    MaxPower                2mA                         

    Interface Descriptor:                               

      bLength                 9                         

      bDescriptorType         4                         

      bInterfaceNumber        0                         

      bAlternateSetting       0                         

      bNumEndpoints           3                         

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class   

      bInterfaceSubClass      0                         

      bInterfaceProtocol    255                         

      iInterface              0                         

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x07  EP 7 OUT             

        bmAttributes            2                       

          Transfer Type            Bulk                 

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes         

        bInterval               0                       

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x88  EP 8 IN              

        bmAttributes            2                       

          Transfer Type            Bulk                 

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes         

        bInterval               0                       

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x89  EP 9 IN              

        bmAttributes            3                       

          Transfer Type            Interrupt            

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes          

        bInterval              11                       

    Interface Descriptor:                               

      bLength                 9                         

      bDescriptorType         4                         

      bInterfaceNumber        1                         

      bAlternateSetting       0                         

      bNumEndpoints           2                         

      bInterfaceClass         7 Printer                 

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Printer                 

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Bidirectional           

      iInterface              0                         

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT             

        bmAttributes            2                       

          Transfer Type            Bulk                 

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes         

        bInterval               0                       

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN              

        bmAttributes            2                       

          Transfer Type            Bulk                 

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes         

        bInterval               0                       

    Interface Descriptor:                               

      bLength                 9                         

      bDescriptorType         4                         

      bInterfaceNumber        2                         

      bAlternateSetting       0                         

      bNumEndpoints           2                         

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage            

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI                    

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)              

      iInterface              0                         

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN              

        bmAttributes            2                       

          Transfer Type            Bulk                 

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes         

        bInterval               0                       

      Endpoint Descriptor:                              

        bLength                 7                       

        bDescriptorType         5                       

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT             

        bmAttributes            2                       

          Transfer Type            Bulk                 

          Synch Type               None                 

          Usage Type               Data                 

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes         

        bInterval               0                       

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):              

  bLength                10                             

  bDescriptorType         6                             

  bcdUSB               2.00                             

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0                             

  bDeviceProtocol         0                             

  bMaxPacketSize0        64                             

  bNumConfigurations      1                             

Device Status:     0x0001                               

  Self Powered    
```

```

dmesg | grep -i print

[ 7283.112537] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x172F

```

```
dmesg | grep -i Canon

[ 7283.111369] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Canon

[ 7288.113741] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Canon    MP620 series     0108 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

```

Last edited by pag-r on Fri Sep 11, 2009 2:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Belliash

sprobuj turboprint - sa platne, ale mozna pobrac demo i przynajmniej sprawdzisz czy to wina PPD  :Smile: 

dodatkowo zawieraja rozne narzedzia do czyszczenia itp... ebuild jest gdzies na forum w Unsupported jak dobrze pamietam

----------

## pag-r

problem jest tego typu, ze juz zrobilem wiekszosc z zalecen i howto wlasnie w topicu w dziale unsupported i niestety wciaz nie dziala, nie wiem czy moze chodzi o to ze nie starczy zrobic restart cups tylko trzeba restarnac kompa (wiem, ze to glupie, ale juz dostaje nerwicy) a co do turboprint to widocznie cos u mnie nie tak jest bo przy instalacji setup wiesza sie

```
Copying program files...

done

Restarting TurboPrint printer port daemon

Creating PPD printer description files...

done

Updating existing TurboPrint printer entries...

done

Installing printer monitor applet for KDE 42
```

 i nie rusza dalej, pewnie dlatego ze mam kde4.3...

----------

## Belliash

instalujesz z ebuilda? nie ma jakiegos USE=kde ?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## pag-r

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> instalujesz z ebuilda? nie ma jakiegos USE=kde ?

 

Pytasz o tp? A nie wiem, nawet nie sprawdzalem czy jest ebuild, sciagnalem ze strony turboprint installer na x86_64 i odpalilem ./setup  :Smile: . Faktycznie jest  ebuild , ale wniosujac z daty 2005-04-24, raczej nie oblsuzy kde4  :Wink: . Hmm ale znalazlem  to  z overlaya i moze tak trzeba zrobic tym bardziej ze widac ze integruje sie z kdeprint. W kazdym razie jak tylko reboot winde to sprawdze, bo denerwujace jest pracowanie na linuxie i reboot tylko po to zeby wcisnac kombinacje ctrl+p w oo.org

//edit

niestety robilem tak jak jest napisane na  gentoo-wiki i po wpisaniu emerge turboprint dostaje info, ze brak ebuildow :/, pozostaje windows  :Neutral: 

----------

## Belliash

przeciez jest ebuild... stary nie stary... wazne by dzialal... po co Ci support dla KDE4? KDE to tylko WM a drukarka zarzadza CUPS i wazne by 'sterownik' wrzucilo i obslugiwalo Twoja drukarke  :Smile: 

----------

## pag-r

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> przeciez jest ebuild... stary nie stary... wazne by dzialal... po co Ci support dla KDE4? KDE to tylko WM a drukarka zarzadza CUPS i wazne by 'sterownik' wrzucilo i obslugiwalo Twoja drukarke 

 

d%^a nie dziala 

po pierwsze tam jest plik setup.patch, ktory probuje sciagnac plik. ktorego nie ma bo turobprint trzyma swoje pliki na zewnetrznym serwerze

po drugie tam jest x86, ja mam amd64

po trzecie nawet zmiana lin kodu i wrzucenie do /usr/portage/distfiles/ odpowieniego pliku nie pomaga

mozna zamknac topic

----------

## Belliash

oj cos krecisz... mialem Canona i560 i uzywalem turboprinta wlasnie na amd64...

----------

## pag-r

bo do serii iXYZW sa dedykowane drivery od linuxa, a pod 620 w jednym miejscu pisza cnijfilter600 a innym cnijfilter 610, w kazdym razie szkoda mojego czasu, nie dziala i tyle

----------

## Belliash

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> bo do serii iXYZW sa dedykowane drivery od linuxa, a pod 620 w jednym miejscu pisza cnijfilter600 a innym cnijfilter 610, w kazdym razie szkoda mojego czasu, nie dziala i tyle

 

ze niby jakie dedykowane? Zaraz mi jeszcze powiesz ze 4 lata temu tez byly dedykowane...

masz turboprint - tak samo jak hplip wspiera wiekszosc jezeli nie wszystkie modele drukarek...

----------

## pag-r

no pewnie masz racje, w koncu po to napisalem post zeby sie dowiedziec czegos, a siedzenie 3dni nad problemem z niedzialajaca drukarka to juz troche za dlugo skoro nawet nigdzie nie ma bledow czy jakichs info, wszystko wyglada ladnie ale nie dziala, a ze turboprint nie umiem zainstalowac no to na to juz nic nie poradze, by byla wersja konsolowa to moze by sie udalo, jestem tylko uzytkownikiem linuxa i chce go uzywac, nie umiem i tyle szkoda ciagnac temat, przezylem hp-dj, lexmarka to przezyje canona bez obslugi pod linuxem

a po drugie jesli cos sie robi i widzi sie jakikolwiek postep to zacheca do kontynuacji, a jesli wciaz jest dobrze tylko ze efektu brak to sie odechciewa, moze jestem przedstawicielem typowego przykladu polaka ze slomianym zapalem ale tak to odbieram

w kazdym razie dziekuje za pomoc i sugestie

----------

## Belliash

ale turbo printa mozesz posadzic z konsoli... myslisz jak to robi ebuild? tam jest chyba setup jak dobrze pamietam... moze ./setup --help ? kombinuj... to nie takie trudne zainstalowac turboprinta a sa tez inne parametry z tego co pamietam.... W starszych wersjach byl wybor czy chce tylko PPD czy takze UI do turboprinta... musi byc i w nowym  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

masz racje udalo sie zainstalowac turboprint z konsoli, wystarczylo wyedytowac setup.sh i zmienic NOGUI z 0 na 1  :Smile: , wiec zainstalowalo sie prawidlowo ale wciaz jest to samo czyli wyslano, zakonczono ale efekt taki ze nie wydrukowano czyli jednoznacznie moge powiedziec ze to nie wina driverow, bo to samo mialem juz z domyslymi sterami cups+foomatic. Tylko ze nie wiem co teraz dalej zrobic :<

----------

## Belliash

dziwna sprawa IMHO

----------

## pag-r

no ja naprawde nie mam juz pomyslu, co sprawdzic. /var/log/cups/*_log nie daje zadnych errorow, warningow ale wciaz nie drukuje :/

----------

## dziadu

A czy drukarka podłączona dzisiaj do systemu w Windows też drukuje poprawnie? Może Ci dysze zaschły? Może podpiąłeś biały tusz zamiast czarnego?   :Rolling Eyes: 

..:: edit

Doczytałem teraz, że drukuje. W takim razie zostaje kwestia białego tuszu  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

hehe to napewno problem bialego tuszu i nieslyszalnych ukladow przesuwu papieru, tacki i prowadnicy od dysz, na pewno wszystko sie drukuje tylko tego nie widac. A i zapomnialem o niewidzialnym papierze, ehh zupelnie jak kawal o supermanie i pieknej kobiecie. Trudno nie mam pomyslow, dam sobie spokoj, najwyzej jak sie nazbiera dokumentow to bede robil restart na windows

----------

## Belliash

USB czy LPT? :>

----------

## pag-r

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> USB czy LPT? :>

 

przeczytaj jeszcze raz pierwszego posta  :Wink: 

```
lsusb -v

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:172f Canon, Inc. 

[...]

dmesg | grep -i print

[ 7283.112537] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x172F 

[...]

dmesg | grep -i Canon

[ 7283.111369] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Canon 
```

Hmm swoja droga dopiero teraz zobaczylem ze dmesg wyswietla mi procz usb tez scsi:o, hmm a co to...

```
[ 7288.113741] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Canon    MP620 series     0108 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 
```

//edit

heh ruszyla na sterownikach turboprint  :Smile: , czyli jednak wina drivera albo zly plik ppd, laduje, teraz pozostaje kwestia sprawdzania kazdego drivera z opcjami, ktory pojdzie:), hmm dziwne ze dopiero po restarcie mi sie udalo, ale w kazdym razie jest swiatlo w tunelu  :Smile: , teraz pozostaje wyszukanie ustawien na jakich dziala turboprint, konwersja ich na rozwiazanie nie platne i moge sie cieszyc wydrukami  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

good luck  :Wink: 

P.S. Pytalem z nadzieja na to ze powiesz czy drukarka ma tylko USB czy takze LPT i czy mzoe probowales podlaczyc pod inny port  :Wink:  Ale dobra ;P nie bylo pytania heheh  :Wink:  wiem ze wyrazilem sie nie jasno  :Razz:  heheh

----------

